# Editing



## mish (Nov 7, 2005)

Noticed when I post a recipe/new topic and I want to edit, I cannot edit the title.


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2005)

We can change it for you Mish. Just let one of the Admins or Moderators know and we will be happy to help you.


----------

